# php guestbooks?



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

how do you set php guestbooks up? ive seen some ones i like - but they're php. eg http://proxy2.de/scripts.php and stuff...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.awtrey.com/support/dbeweb/php.php
http://results.veoda.com/veoda/php guestbook pages tutorial .html
http://www.programmershelp.co.uk/phpsoftware.php
http://www.andrewkendall.com/pages/learning/tutorials/phpandmysql/guestbook/index.php

i searched in google for "php guestbook tutorial" and got 37 hits - maybe some info there


----------

